# Twats who won't give in!



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Dear, oh dear, oh dear :

Three times last night the same Citroen saxo TRIED to race me off the lights, three times he failed.

Enough already you twat, give up!!


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

I don't understand why they try in the first place.
MG Rover drivers are just as bad they always want to race.


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

i find that men with wavy hair in MGF's are the worst. most SAxoh's up here know the score, however I know one with Nitro that probably shudn't be messed with!. : :-/


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> three times he failed


So were you racing him then


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Well, I had to prove the point to him  ;D


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

If an MGF had a name it would be Julian ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Your such a girly racer Becky ;D ... keep up the good work these lads need a good seeing to  ;D


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Don't worry you can rely on me ;D


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

BMW's are the worst.

And young lads in very tired Pug's.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Think I'll get me push bike out


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

There was a girl with aq Sierra Cosworth used to live near me.

Had a bumper sticker that read.



> *GIRL RACER,
> BENDING THE RULES
> AND RULING THE BENDS*


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> There was a girl with aq Sierra Cosworth used to live near me.
> 
> Had a bumper sticker that read.


It's bad enough out there as it is but she must have been quite a girl......sorry lady 
I'm gonna stick to not entering the traffic light Gran Prix - doesn't do the shopping any good :


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

2.0 Clio had a go at me - no chance. ;D


----------



## master_t (Sep 23, 2002)

Had a race with a new M3 just for the fun of it :-[! I didn't do to bad of a job....


----------



## Justman (Sep 18, 2003)

Had a funny moment last week near Heathrow.

Pulled up to the traffic lights and a Citroen Picasso (of all cars!) pulled up next to me. As the lights went green, I slowly pulled away. The guy in the Picasso then decided to leave me for dead and ROARED past. I was shocked

We then stopped at the next traffic lights and I looked over to see that he was ready for another go. I could not stop laughing. Needless to say, it wasn't even close.

At least it provided me and mate with something to laugh about in the pub that night! ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Yeah but that was just 1-1 then! Â Since he had the inferior car that means he won!


----------



## Justman (Sep 18, 2003)

I guess he must have, how embarrassing


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Clearly!

3.4.2 of the Highway Code states that 'at 1-1 in any traffic light race the driver of the vehicle with inferior BHP and torque is victorious.'


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

sub section 4 also states that should any person wish to engage in said 'race' they must indicate in time by revving the engine to allow the other party to get prepared.

If a challenger sneakily roasts it from a junction without prior warning as to his intentions - he shall be labelled a twat and immdediatly disqualified.



Saw this label on a 205's number plate... was walking past.! :

"lower than your grannies tits"

:-/


----------



## Justman (Sep 18, 2003)

Thank you AndyTT for pointing that out!

I never thought in a million years that a Picasso would want some action!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

'T W A T' I just love that word so much. twat twat twat . You have to say it and pronounce the 't' ;D


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

..keep taking the tablets Abi, they were beginning to work :-*


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

is it just me or is there something really funny about a woman shouting TWAT

hehe

you dont mean the Roger Melly version of twat do ya luv.. hehe


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Who is Roger Melly? TWAT ;D


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

The man on the telly. ;D

It's a character from Viz magazine who's rude all the time, Abi.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> The man on the telly. ;D
> 
> It's a character from Viz magazine who's rude all the time, Abi.


  are you lot emplying I am rude :.. I mean really... honestly... how on this earth did you come to that conclusion : ;D ... I wonder


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> Clearly!
> 
> 3.4.2 of the Highway Code states that 'at 1-1 in any traffic light race the driver of the vehicle with inferior BHP and torque is victorious.'


This is quite correct.

However, Rule 3.4.3 of said Highway Code goes on to state that vehicle with greater power can claim victory by simultaneously giving him the middle finger and mouthing the word 'wanker', in a manner which can be lip read, whilst storming past him.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

: remind me to not drive next to you vag ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

dodgy name Vag anyway


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I nearly spelt it ***  LOL


----------

